# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këngët historike

## shigjeta

Kenget historike jane nje pjese tjeter e folklorit. Ne keto grup hyne ato kenge, te cilat u kendojne ngjarjeve historike te caktuara, ose figuarave te njohura e te shquara te historise. 

Nje nga kenget me te vjetra te folklorit, qe i perket kesaj tematike, eshte ajo qe i kendon luftes se Kosoves, 1389. Megjithese ne kete kenge gjejme mjaft elemente te legjendes, perseri, ne boshtin e saj kryesor ka nje ngjarje historike.

Shpesh here, folklori ka qene menyra e vetme per te mbajtur gjalle figura apo ngjarje te caktuara historike, duke i kaluar brez pas brezi.

Duke qene se jemi ne prag te festimit te Dites se Pavarsise, nje ngjarje e shenuar per kombin tone, po e filloj kete teme me dy kenge kushtuar kesaj ngjarjeje.


Me njezet e tete nentor
Me kemb' u ngre Shqiperia
Smail Qemali ne Vlore
Me gjithe shoket e tija
C'i tha popullit me goje -
Poshte o shoke, roberia
Evropa le ta degjoje
Nuk ka vend ketu Turqia
Ja te vdesim, ja te rrojme
Eshte e jona, Shqiperia

***

Cili je, ti more burre
Qe na vjen nga Shqiperia
Une jam Smail Qemali
Dua vatanet e mia
Do t'i marr, se s'eshte pune
Eshte e jona, Shqiperia

----------


## tanisami44

historia eshte kultura jone

----------


## shigjeta

Faleminderit tanisami44!


*Kryengritja e Cernalevës*

Kaçanik e Boletin
Tanë Kosova u mbush me tym 
Mbush me tym e na i duel flaka
E djeg me top Turgut Pasha
Krisen topa, e mbuloj tymi:
Hej, çu ba ky nam shëmtimi?
Po lufton Isë Boletini
Hej, cushtojnë male e fusha?
Gjimon topi e vlon pushka
Ça kanë ret që po vajtojnë?
Dy dragona po luftojnë:
Isa me Idriz Seferë 
Kaçanik e Cernalevë
Turgut Pasha me njiqindmi
Isa me shqiptari
Me kadalë, ore pasha i zi
Ti je mësue me axhami
Tash ke me pa burrë me sy
Qi djeg veten e përvlon ty
Se e ke vendin ne Rumeli

_Mahmut Shefqet Pasha, minister i luftes, ne krye te njeqind taboreve, te komanduara nga njezet pashallare, u dergua te mposhte revolten ne Kosove. Megjithese, Kryengritja e Cernalevës nuk arriti rezultatin e deshiruar, ajo tregon per luften e vazhdueshme te popullit, me ne krye Isa Boletinin, per nje Shqiperi te lire e te bashkuar_

----------


## shigjeta

*Kenga e Ali Pashe Tepelenes*

Nje mije Gege, e dymije Toske
Qendruan m'Ali Pashane
Ata vune kryet poshte
Me kordhe nde dor'u vrane
Janine, Janin e shkrete!
Te pata ndertuar vete
S'te gezova as vet' as djemte
Te rrafte zjarri, te djekte
Duro gjyle e kumbara
Moj kalaja me bedena
Si lefton me Padishah
Ali Pashe Tepelena
O moj ti kulla serhate
Qe mban Matjan e Dibrane
Trimat me bese qe pate
Mahmut bejn' e Allamane
Te pare shtate vezire
Se c'u hodhen nde Janine
Hedhin gjyle me zininxhire
Siper mbi vezir Aline
Ku jene ju paresia?
Pas vdekjes sime c'do te thoni?
Kur t'ju shajne osmanllia
Vall'o Zot; ju c'do te beni?

_Ali Pashe Tepelena kronologjikisht eshte i dyti pasha shqiptar i cili u perpoq per te krijuar nje pushtet te centralizuar. Ai sundoi mbi Shqiperine e jugut dhe ne shume vise te Greqise deri ne 1822. Me 1822 ai luftoi kunder ushtrive turke dhe u vra_

----------


## Jonian

Grupi polifonik "Jonianet" i Sarandes i ka kushtuar nje kenge Ali Pashait, por vetem nje strofe po me kujtohet tani:

Jatagani preu jeten
tedhjete e dy vjecare
shekujt shetiten legjenden
porsi mjergull permbi male

----------


## shigjeta

*Azem Bejta po lufton*

Dy asllane qe i ka Shqpnia
si ka mbreti as shtate kralia
Azem Bejta e Mehmet Delia
me ta nsherr ka ra Serbia
Ai zhupani po bertet
komandaret po mi thrret;
komandareve çka u paska thane:
-Ju Azemin gjalle me ma lane
ju Azemin gjalle me ma lshue
kryet tuaj nvend tij kane me shkue! 
Njemij vete rrethojne Galicen
peseqind vete Nikushnicen
Nikushnice me Lobovec
Tri katunde i kane rrethue
Azem Bejta i ka hetue
-Cohuni, shoke, jemi rrethue!
Sa per veti spo kam dert
spo me dhimbet jeta me deke
po me dhimben robe e femi
se i zane e si lane pa gri 
Çka ka kulla qe po mdridhet?
Azem Bejta nuk po lidhet
Çka ka kulla qe po ushton?
Azem Bejta po lufton
Lumja kulla, ça mka Brenda
Azem Bejten me shtate zemra!
Azem Bejta, si kreshnik
fort lufton ai gryk e ngryke
Ai zhupani fort bertet
-O zot, falmi krahet e lehte!
Krahet e lehte me fluturue
nMitrovice, nmujsha me shkue
prej Azemit me shpetue
prej Azemit nshpetofsha vete
per asqeret nuk po kam dert 
se asqere merr krali opet
Te shtate kralat me u cue nkambe
smund Azemin me e zane!

_opet  prape

Azem Galica, patriot dhe luftetar per ceshtjen kombetare. Pas vrasjes se tij, udheheqjen e luftetareve te tij e mori e shoqja, Shote Galica, po aq e njohur per trimeri e patriotizem. 
Mehmet Delia  shok dhe bashkluftetar i Azem Galices
Galica, Nikushnica, Loboveci  fshatra te Drenices, Kosove_

----------


## Faik

Oh shoke me morri malli
Ku ndodhet Smail Qemali

Ne Paris brenda ne krali
Ryn e del si zog prej mali

Fol ore Ismail me goje
Une flas por s'me degjojne

Per ca kommita qe vijne e shkojne
Ne Stamboll vene qendrojne

POR SHQIPERINE NUK MA PRANOJNE!!!

Shqiperia kater Vilajete 
Sic ka qene do te jete

----------


## shigjeta

*Ne Mashkullore te rrapi*

Doli shkurti, hyri marsi
Girokaster u vra bimbashi
Nga Janina vjen mazapi
Ne Mashkullore te rrapi
Te rrapi ne Mashkullore
Foli Çercizi me gjoje:
- Mulazim hiq tabore
Leri djemt e mij te shkojne
Se trimat ashtu leftojne
Ashtu siç kane zakone
Do tu kuq tju bej me boje
- Çerçiz vrane Hajredine
Mire bene qe e vrane
Degjoni, qafa Kapllane
Haken sja leme pa marre
Ne xhandar e ne nizame

_Bimbash  kapiten
Mulazim  nentoger

Ne 5 Mars 1908 ne Mashkullore, fshat afer qytetit te Gjirokastres, çeta e Çerçiz Topullit luftoi kunder ushtrise turke, e cila ishte ne ndjekje te Çerçizit. Si shkak i kesaj lufte ishte vrasja e komandantit turk te xhandermarise se Gjirokastres. Çeta e Çerçizit megjithese ne nje numer me te vogel se forcat turke luftoi me trimeri dhe arriti te çante rrethimin.
Hajredini ishte nje nga luftetaret e çetes se Çerçizit, nga Tremishti i Permetit._

----------


## Atila

E mbaj mend mire kete kengen e fundit.

----------


## shigjeta

*Mic Sokoli*

Mic Sokoli ndy tagana
Udha e mbare!  mi ka thane nana-
Lufto, bir, ti per Shqipni
mos i ler turqit me hy
nqofte nevoja, vij me ty, -
Mic Sokoli nji fjale po e flet
po i thote nanes: - Te mire mbeç!
Pa u farue malsia krejt
ktu nuk hyn as krajl, as mbret!...

_ Tropoje

~tagan  jatagani; nje lloj shpate si e kthyer ne maje

Mic Sokoli eshte nga katundi Bunjan I Krasniqes, nje nga udheheqesit me te shquar te forcave te armatosura te Lidhjes se Prizrenit, qe u ndeshen me ushtrine turke ne prill te vitit 1881. Ai ra trimerisht, duke i vene kraharorin topit turk qe qellonte kunder forcave kryengritese._

----------


## shigjeta

*Kenga e Bendo Starovasit*

More Bendo Shaperdani
Nde Stamboll te vate nami
Lufton Bendo Kapedani
Bin, o trima, te lefojme!
Lefton Bendua e Suli vete
Bini, o trima, te leftojme!
Ahmet pashe binish (xhybe)  gjate
Ku i con ata bajrake?
Sulit ti prishin kalate
Qysh bënetë puna jone
Perpiqu, Bendo, perpiqu
Si bilbili nde prill digju
Rumelija u ngrit e iku
Bini, o trima, te leftojme!
Qe Stamboll e tatepjete
Nde ate Staroven e shkrete
O turq, o te zinj, me smbette
Bini, o trima, te leftojme

_Bendo Shaperdani, nga fshati Alarup i krahines Gore- Moker. Leftoi kundra ushtrise turke te valiut te Rumelise, ne gjysmen e pare te shekullit te XVIII (midis viteve 1750-1769). E zuri me pabesi Ahmet Pasha i Ohrit. Suli Starovasi eshte nje bashkekohas i Bendos. Ka qene i pari i Gore  Mokres._

----------


## shigjeta

*Nuk m'ka lidh as kral, as mbret*

Fjalet s'vonojne, shpella u rrethue
ka dale jashte, pushken e ka fillue
tet' te vdekun e dhjet' t'shitue
Ne Dragobi, te nentogeri:
- Nuk po lidhet Bajram begi!
Nentogeri asht idhnue
borizanit i asht germue
- Shpejt asqerin me e bashkue! -
Fill per gryke te kane fillue
te kane hy ne gryke perpjete
me Bajram begin jane zatete
- A po lidhesh, a don me vdeke?
- More fmij, mos folni keq
m'ka lidhe nana nji here ne djep
i kam mbushe shtatedhjete'vjet
nuk m'ka lidh as kral, as mbret!

_Tropoje

*shitue - te plagosur
*germue - i ka bertitur, i ka folur
*zatet - jane takuar

Bajram Curri, udheheqes patriot, lindi ne Gjakove ne 1862.  Ai qendroi me arme ne dore dhe luftoi per interesat kombetare deri kur ishte ne nje moshe te shkuar. U vra ne mars 1925 ne Dragobi te rrethit te Tropojes dhe qyteti sot mban emrin "Bajram Curri"_

----------


## shigjeta

*Selam Salaria*

O çu nise more nga Drashovica
O lule more Selam lule

O bëre poshtë hajde more nga Babica
O lule more Selam lule

O me treqind e ca more komita
O lule more Selam lule

O çe zure topin more nga gryka
O lule more Selam lule

_Kënga i kushtohet Selam Musait nga Salaria e Tepelenës. U vra ne Qafë të Koçiut duke luftuar kundër ushtrisë italiane në 1920. 
Drashovica dhe Babica  fshatra të rrethit të Vlorës.
Këngën mund ta dëgjoni KETU 

Një këngë tjeter që i perket kësaj periudhe (luftës në Vlorë nga maji në shtator të 1920) është më poshtë. Në këtë luftë u dalluan heronj si Selam Musai, Zigur Lelo, Sino Hosi, etj._

*Shqiptaret lëftojnë*

Evropa shkruajne e thone
Çeshte kjo qe degjojme
Behete dyfek ne Vlore
Shqiptaret po luftojne
Me nje mbret dyzet miljne
Po me se leftojne valle?
-Me sepat dhe me hanxhare
Dyfeket lidhur me gjalme
Fisheket ne xhep i mbajne

----------


## shigjeta

*Valle e Zylyftar Podës*

_Valle e kenduar_

Thone doli Rumelia, 
ngriti krye Shqiperia
Zylyftar, mustaqeverdhë
prit nizamet se tu derdhë
- Te vin, mir se te vinë
tek pusi e kam Mersinë
Melesini maja  maja
e rreh topi e kumbaraja
Mu ne port e Zylyftarit
varur kok e bashnizamit

_ Udheheqes i kryengritjeve antiosmane te viteve 1820-1830. Ka luftuar prane Ali Pashe Tepelenes dhe me pas me Bushatllinjte. U vra ne 1835 se bashku me femijet e tij, me urdher te sulltanit. 
Melesin  keshtjelle prane Leskovikut_

----------


## shigjeta

*Vallja e tLekajve* - _Shale, 1955_

-E mb ta, burra, - ka than Leka, -
per ket tok sna dhimbet jeta!
Nkushtrim mallet jan bashkue
Per kta troje me luftue
Dukagjini fort po ndeshet
Nuk i kthen ncallma qeleshet
Çdo shqiptar per ket vatan
Plagt e luftes ka nishan
- E mb ta , burra, - ka than Leka, -
per ket tok sna dhimbet jeta

_
Leke Dukagjini, biri i Pal Dukagjinit, ka lindur ne 1410. Nje nga princat shqiptar, bashkekohes i Skenderbeut. Pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, Leka u be nje nga figurat kryesore udheheqese te luftes; ai luajti nje rol te rendesishem ne fitoren e forcave shqiptare para Krujes ne Shtator te 1477.  Me emrin e Lekes lidhet Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit, i cili permledh normat juridike qe rregullonin mardheniet shoqerore._

----------


## Leila

RRETHIMI I PARE I KRUJES, 1450

Ky Murani*, i par' ne Kruve,
n'Fush' t'Kosoves fjal' ka cuve
- Sulltan Murati m'u ka afruve,
nat' e dit' jam tu liftuve.
Skenderbegu sa mur xhevapin**,
menjiher' c'e njeshi shpaten;
ushtris' vet s'i ka kallxuve,
si rrufeja ka mrri n'Kruve,
bashk' me Uranin u ka bashkuve.
Skenderbegu me ushtrin' e vet-e
ka dal' malit kep me kep-e,
kep me kep e prru me prruve,
te gjith' Krasten c'e ka rrethuve,
me sulltan Muratin u ka takuve:
na jan' vra, na jan' dermuve.
Sulltan Murata paska pa-je:
gjith' ushtria qenka vra-je,
qanka vra, u ka maruve.
Ka dhan' urdhen me dradhuve,
per Stamboll o per me shkuve.
S'asht e mundun me hy n'Kruve,
e mor po, mor jo!

Kruje 1949

_______________________________________
(*) Urani -- Kont Urani, ose Vrana Konti, qe sipas Barletit komandonte ne Kruje gjate rrethimit te pare.
(**) Ketu: lajm.

----------


## Leila

HORMOVA KUNDER ALI PASHE TEPELENES

Nd'ate zemanin e pare,
hormovite kordhetare,
teteqint qene me palle.
Teteqint me palle qene,
te Rrapi zune dervene*,
Dergojne mi Ali bene**,
te vij posht' ne Tepelene,
se xhindet muarne dhene.

Labove e Madhe, Gjirokaster 1949

____________________________________________
(*) Mund te jete Rrapi i Dervenit ne Hormove.
(**) Aliu nuk ishte bere pasha akoma.



Kush e ka degjuar ate kengen e motrave Libohova, me kacakun e malit? lol
Pikerisht kacaket luftonte ne ate kohe Ali pashe Tepelena, para se te merrte pushtet mbi Janinen ne 1788.

----------


## Leila

ALI PASHE TEPELENES

Moj kalaja me bedena*,
cfar' asllani paske mrena!
Ali pashen me shtat' zemra,
qi i mbush topat me dykmena.
C'ke, Vasiliqi, qi qan,
se ne kemi Yc kalane!
Tridhit' vjet do ma nizane**,
un' prej teje s'e hek sevdane.
Moj Janin', Janin' e shkrete,
te raft' zjarri e te djekte!
M'vjen keq, se t'kam godit' vete,
s'te gezun' as djemt'*** as vete!
Bijt' e mi, ju soj cifuti,
njeri mu hallin s'ma di****;
jalla u preft' sulltan Mahmuti*****,
qi m'fulliqet soj e oxhakun!

Elbasan 1927

______________________________________________
(*) Eshte Litharici, kalaja kryesore e Ali pashes ne Janine, ku e rrethuan ushtrite osmane ne 1820.
(**) Do ta mbaj luften.
(***) Djemte e Aliut.
(****) Ky varg ka qene origjinalisht "qi m'fulliqet mua plakun." Dy djemte e medhenj te Aliut u dorezuan shume shpejt ndaj osmaneve, dhe i ati i shan.
(*****) Mahmuti II qe efektivisht i ekzekutoi edhe djemte e Aliut.

----------


## shigjeta

*Koburja e Ramadanit*

Pret sulltani haber prej telit
Maxhar Pashes e Prizerenit
shpejt haberi i shkoi sulltanit
prej kobures se Ramadanit:
-Nuk ua lshojm ne kralve trojet
na mallkojn fmija dhe vorret
zakon tparet na e kan lan
bes tpabesit mos me i dhan!
Mori Luma, me shum derte
vajn per pushk e krypn per vete
djemt e tu sdin çka asht tuta
qysh tpret shpata, qysh tvret pushka;
gunat dimnit, plagt ne gjak
i ka tha martina nflake
Moj Kosov lule dhe plage
nji vit prush e nji vit flake
Djeg e vra po kurr sje tute
Se ke lan gjakun me thupe
Qat kobure qe ra per ty
Tan Shqipnia e ka per sy

_Kukes

I kushtohet Ramadan Zaskocit qe me 27 Gusht 1878, duke zbatuar vendimet e Komitetit te Lidhjes se Prizerenit, vrau telegrafistin e Mehmet Ali Pashe Maxharit, funksionar iI Stambollit, qe kishte ardhur per te bindur shqiptaret te mos i kundershtonin vendimet e Kongresit te Berlinit_

----------


## SHKOZA

Ne Kosove rapsodet shqiptare edhe sot e kesaj dite degjohen shume. Kenget epike dhe historike percillen brez pas brezi nder rapsode . Sidomos ne treven e Drenices dhe te Llapushes edhe sot e kesaj dite ne dasma thirren rapsodet te cilet ne odat e burrave kendojne kenge epike dhe historike. Une di shume nga keto kenge te cilat me te vertet jane interesante dhe shprehin gjendjen shpirterore te popullit tone mu ne kohen kur kane ndodhur ato ngjarje ashtu siq i  kane perjetuar, pa zbukurime siq ndodhe tek kenget e reja me motive historike.
Kam sjellur nje kenge mjaft interesante qe ka te beje me luftimet rreth Shpuzes, Medunit dhe Podgorices, mes shqiptareve dhe malazezeve qe jane zhvilluar ndoshta gjate viteve 1830-1850, ne kohen e Pashallekut te Shkodres,ose edhe me vone.

Me kismet ,allah ne selamet ,
Shqiptaria asht que ne kamb.
kush e ban mall me deke 
n'Karadak mbahet beja.

Karadakun mos ma leshoni 
ah niqind pa i nxane te gjalle.
Krisi reja ne Podgorice ,
ia rrenoi Kuqit kalane.

Oj kalaja e Medunit ,
qe shume vjete ke mbet nguju.
Shkamb i kije guret  e mermerit
s'munet shkau me t'zaptu.

C'ka i ka thane e shoqja Nikolles,
bash qishtu se kem pas dite.
Vjene asqeri prej Kosoves,
tuj u shtue dite o per dite.

Ah kush po ngjitet bjeshkes perpjete ,
vijne shqiptaret me bajrak ne dore.
me jep myhlet t'a pi cigaren ,
ki me 'i pa shqiptaret n'kala.

1. Karadaku - Mali i zi;

Shkoza nga Prizreni

----------

